# pics of my B13 and my TWO new rides!!!



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

here they are. thanks to everyone (namely toolapcfan) that helped with their opinons on what i should get for my new car :thumbup: . 
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=58862
let me know what everyone thinks now that i got some pics for you.



















this is my new bike for Burning Man.









thats right, i got 20's on my ride :cheers: (bmx 20" wheels)


















an engine shot for all you motor heads, too much plastic for my taste. 









can you say factory ram air intake  









the itch to mod hit me after only three days, and you cant go wrong for ten bucks. much better than the lumpy factory leather knob. but the real money is going to turbo the B13  









what i see everyday when i walk out of my house.








....... damn those 17's look huge next to the B14 15" se-r wheels.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i like it a lot
actually one of the few new cars i would consider buying
good choice man


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Damn, that's nice...

but damn... that's BIG!

I thought the Mazda3 was supposed to be a compact? :crazy:

Great buy!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i dont like the 3 as much as the 6, but thats still a damn nice looking car.


oh, and take off all the plastic shit in the engine bay so we can actually see the motor.


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

Flying V said:


> i dont like the 3 as much as the 6, but thats still a damn nice looking car. oh, and take off all the plastic shit in the engine bay so we can actually see the motor.


i liked the 6's too, but all the sedans that i drove (altima, 6, camry) felt too much like... well sedans. they were a bit floaty and did not handle as well as i am use to. 
the plastic is going to stay on until the waranties expire and i install a cai, but i'll post pics when that time comes.


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

niky said:


> Damn, that's nice...
> but damn... that's BIG!
> I thought the Mazda3 was supposed to be a compact? :crazy:
> Great buy!


accually the size is one of the main reasons that i got this car. mainly *I* (6' tall) can fit in the backseat with my drivers seat in the position i like to drive in and still have some knee room.

can you say ROAD TRIP!!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

haha, I thought the 3 was some sort of minivan or SUV. Holy crap that's huge. Then again, the Corolla I rented made my mom's maxima look like a B13. Guess compacts are getting bigger now days


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> haha, I thought the 3 was some sort of minivan or SUV. Holy crap that's huge. Then again, the Corolla I rented made my mom's maxima look like a B13. Guess compacts are getting bigger now days


accualy our beloved B13's and B14's are listed as "sub-compacts", i think. the B15's are "compacts", again IIRC. the Mazda3 is also listed as a "compact". i dont know if this rating system is new, that is to say that when the B13's and B14's came out they may have been listed as "compacts" and now there is a larger selection of different sized small cars. 

or i could be talking out of my ass?!?! hehe


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I don't know what my car might be called, but I do love squeezing into tight parking spaces @45MPH, hehe


----------

